# Spring Wind Quintets



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Spring is here, the grass has riz, I wonder where the wind quintets is?

Me, George Perle Wind Quintets 1-4, No. 4 having won the 1986 Pulitzer Prize.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Spohr wrote quite a lovely piano/winds quintet in E-flat that I think it might be time to blow the snow off of.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Elliott Carter - Woodwind Quintet






Carter at his most Neo-Classical. A nice work for a spring day.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

One of my favorites of this form, Samuel Barber's Summer Music.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)




----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

You are the most interesting listener I have ever known...

In the meantime, I found this:


----------



## fluteman (Dec 7, 2015)

This has to be the best thread ever at TC. There is no such thing as too many woodwind quintets, as Anton Reicha apparently understood.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

millionrainbows said:


> One of my favorites of this form, Samuel Barber's Summer Music.


It's a very nice work. Almost time to usher in summer again. :cheers:


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

tdc said:


> It's a very nice work. Almost time to usher in summer again. :cheers:


Maybe where you are. I was out in some patches of deep snow today. Let me have spring first, then we'll talk about summer.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

EdwardBast said:


> Maybe where you are. I was out in some patches of deep snow today. Let me have spring first, then we'll talk about summer.


I hear you, still some snow here too, but on a day such as this, I sometimes feel reminded of summer. But by all means enjoy spring, savor it! With a Wind Quintet or whatever else you think the occasion calls for.

My post was also alluding to a certain listening ritual MR has. I like rituals of this nature.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

I always get out The Rite of Spring, too. And flute music. Maybe Messiaen's Catalogue of Birds is in order.


----------



## fluteman (Dec 7, 2015)

millionrainbows said:


> I always get out The Rite of Spring, too. And flute music. Maybe Messiaen's Catalogue of Birds is in order.


Every day is a perfect day for flute music.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Antoniou, Theodore (1935-2018)
Baltas, Alkis (b. 1948)
Constantinidis, Yannis (1903-84)
Kalogeropoulos, Takis (1946-2009)
Koumendakis, Giorgos (b.1959)
Makris, Andreas (1930-2005)
Poniridis, Georgios (1885-1982)

recommended .


----------



## Tikoo Tuba (Oct 15, 2018)

I've been practicing at making bamboo fipple flutes . A set of these flutes , various diameters and lengths , can be tuned to one minor pentatonic scale with each having a different scale inversion . Or perhaps the high flute and low flute are the same . So easy to play they are , random people strolling the creek-side trail can be gathered for a flute-song quintet . And the first dandelions picked and brewed for tea make it a party . Honey for my tea , please . 

toot toot


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Tikoo Tuba said:


> I've been practicing at making bamboo fipple flutes . A set of these flutes , various diameters and lengths , can be tuned to one minor pentatonic scale with each having a different scale inversion . Or perhaps the high flute and low flute are the same . So easy to play they are , random people strolling the creek-side trail can be gathered for a flute-song quintet . And the first dandelions picked and brewed for tea make it a party . Honey for my tea , please .
> 
> toot toot


That sounds like fun! I guess random people could play flutes like that. John Cage would have loved it. He would provide us with the first-picked mushrooms of Spring for tea, as well.


----------



## fluteman (Dec 7, 2015)

Tikoo Tuba said:


> I've been practicing at making bamboo fipple flutes . A set of these flutes , various diameters and lengths , can be tuned to one minor pentatonic scale with each having a different scale inversion . Or perhaps the high flute and low flute are the same . So easy to play they are , random people strolling the creek-side trail can be gathered for a flute-song quintet . And the first dandelions picked and brewed for tea make it a party . Honey for my tea , please .
> 
> toot toot


Something tells me you have wind chimes, too.


----------



## Tikoo Tuba (Oct 15, 2018)

I've sometimes a little brass bell on a carabineer clipped to a pant's belt loop . Ho .


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Tikoo Tuba said:


> I've sometimes a little brass bell on a carabineer clipped to a pant's belt loop . Ho .


That's absolutely charming. Your name: I get the "Tikoo", but what does the "Tuba" mean?


----------

